# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Vriendin heeft last

## wakazi

Hallo,

Vrijdag avond hebben we twee keer seks gehad, nogal snel na elkaar, en de ochtend erna ook. Na de eerste keer had ze al pijn aan haar vagina, de tweede keer had ze geen last tijdens de seks maar wel na de seks (dezelfde pijn), de derde keer had ze ook geen last tijdens de seks, maar wel erna.

Nu zijn we dinsdag en ze heeft nog steeds last.
Dit zijn de volgende symptomen :
branderig
jeuk aan de buitenkant en aan de schaamlippen
Pijn tijdens het plassen

Hoe zou da komen? Zo plotseling na de seks?

mvg

----------


## Yv

Het kan zijn dat je vriendin niet vochtig genoeg was tijdens het vrijen. Dan kan het droog worden en irriteren.

----------


## beertjes

Hoi, je kunt loversolie van Purity Herbs gebruiken, dit voorkomt en hersteld irritatie!

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige zou ik denken aan een blaasontsteking, welke kan ontstaan door een andere manier van vrijen. Een blaasontsteking kan natuurgeneeskundig behandeld worden.

----------

